# First old coin from the Thames



## ChristianG (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi people

 Found my first old coin from the Thames and an ink bottle, victorian I think?


----------



## ChristianG (Feb 7, 2009)

The coin is called a rose farthing and dates from roughly 1640. The marble has no visible pontil mark and the buckle fragment is proberly 18th century. Small cannon ball too, they range in sizes.

 My friend had a roman coin up, 6 foot away from me. Amazing how you can find everything from mesolithic to modern day on the Thames.


----------



## ChristianG (Feb 7, 2009)

more pics


----------



## ChristianG (Feb 7, 2009)

button


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow that coin is crazy! How deep was that when you found it.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like you now have to build one of those electrolysis buckets like BRichardson5 did.  ~Mike


----------



## ChristianG (Feb 7, 2009)

The artefacts and coins removed from the Thames and recorded with the museum of London are usually just a scrape of the trowel away. Its all eyes only and the stuff is just sitting on the surface. Just have a look at this club I belong too. http://www.thamesandfield.co.uk/


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, cool finds ChristianG.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 7, 2009)

Christian, that website is fascinating and hilarious!!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like you cats have a ball.


----------



## cracked bottle (Feb 7, 2009)

Christian,

 Very cool finds.  Your clubs site is a riot.   Very funny and well done!!!  

 Marc


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 7, 2009)

Great finds,great website,you guys are doing a great service and look to be having a great time doing it.Keep it up!


----------



## capsoda (Feb 7, 2009)

Really great finds Christian. Love the coin.


----------



## div2roty (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice find and nice site, makes me want to hop on a plane and go looking myself.


----------



## brokenshovel (Feb 10, 2009)

Great club site!
 Those guys are funny...
 I wish my water dumps were like that!


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 10, 2009)

> The artefacts and coins removed from the Thames and recorded with the museum of London are usually just a scrape of the trowel away. Its all eyes only and the stuff is just sitting on the surface. Just have a look at this club I belong too. http://www.thamesandfield.co.uk/


 
 WOW, that is the second most confusing web site I have ever seen...buts its really cool. []  Most of the text appears to be in some foreign language[]
 I really wanted to read thier section on coin cleaning but I couldnt figure out how to get to it???


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn, that's a great site! Hilarious, too. When we were in London, a few years ago, I asked a couple of Metro Bobbies about diving and diggin' around the river and they said you'd have to be off yer nut to get in that nasty water and mud. Looks like you blokes are all a bit whacko, but I love it. Keep on "muddin".


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 10, 2009)

The Thames cant be too much worse than the Potomac. Its definately a lot cleaner now than when I was a kid but the bed is still a bottomless muck.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 10, 2009)

River muckin won't kill ya.. not immediately.. the more polluted, the better the bottles.. and being from NJ, I consider myself a default expert on this!


----------



## ChristianG (Feb 11, 2009)

To see the link on coins just click on the actual words and hey presto, coin cleaning guide. A little bird told me.......you never see a dirty coin in an auction house????? And they say do not clean coins......?


----------



## glass man (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW! WOULD LOVE TO FIND ONE OF THOSE ROMAN COINS! I ONLY LIVE BOUT 20 MILES FROM ROME,EXCEPT IT IS ROME ,GEORGIA![] LOVE THE PICS! JAMIE


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Christian,
          I love all the history youve dug up with your crew. I  know youve said its dangerous to dive the Thames but has anyone tried? It looks diveable by the looks of it. I'm on the border of Maine and New Hampshire and dive the Piscataqua river. It is the USA 's  third fastest tidal estuary. Most times its off limits but there are windows of opportunity. I cant help but think its probably a great place to dive. How about the visibility in the shallows? I'm very impressed keep having fun and keep us informed  of your finds. Oh yea how does it work with finding with the reporting to the museum? Cheers Kevin


----------

